# هدية للزعيم My Rock كي بورد من الذهب الخالص



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

أتفرجوا بس قولوا بسم الصليب الأول










 







 



 



 
ها اية رأيكوا بقى​ 
ميييييييين يشاركني الرأي و يدي الهدية دي معايا​ 
لخادم الرب بكل أمانة و محبة​ 
الزعيم *My Rock*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

هدية جميلة جدا يا فراشة 

اخونا الغالى ماى روك

بس انا كنت عايزة حرفين علشان مزنوق فى فلوس بس :d


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

ودا منى يا روك اغلى لاب توب فى العالم







وهو من الذهب الخالص 

ومواصفاته : 
بانتيوم 4 
بروسيسور 3.2 جيجا 
رام 1 جيجا 
شاشه 15 LCD
السعر: 55 الف دولار فقط لاغير


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليكي يا رتوت يستاهلها الزعيم

اية يا فادي انت داخل على طمع ولا اية ههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2008)

*هديه جميله جداااا يا فراشه


وبجد يستاهل اكتر من كده كمان


ولو هوه مش عايزها انا موجود برضه​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا لو هو مش عاوزها نوابة قعدين بقى ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

مين قالكوا هو مش عايزها

داخلين تشاركوني في اهداءة الهدية ولا داخلين تاخدوها منة ​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

هاتو كيبورد عادي و لابتوب عادي من غير ذهب و بقية الفلوس تبرعوا بيها لمنظمة الصليب الاحمر


----------



## ميرنا (26 أغسطس 2008)

ايه يا روك طب نصيحة منى خدهم انتا واتصرف العالم دى نصابة انا عارفة ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا خد دول و اتبرع انت للصليب الاحمر و اطفال افريقيا​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

بصوا هاتوهم وانا اوصلهم لموسس الصليب الاحمر بنفسى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا شكرا يا عم

روك ياخدهم و يتصرف هو​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 أغسطس 2008)

خلاص ماشى يا فراشة 

اتفضل يا روك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اتفضل يا روك دي مش مريحاني

اوعى يكون عينك فيهم

هههههههه​


----------



## صوت الرب (26 أغسطس 2008)

نيالك يا زعيم ...
عقبالــــــــــي


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لولولولى الف مبرووووووك عليك ياماي روك بجد تستاهلها
وبما اننا اخوات فى المسيح واسرة واحدة
يعنى كلنا واحد
وبما انى انا وانت واحد يعنى
اذا هاخدها انا بدالك شكلك مش مقتنع بيها
اى خودعة هاتيها بقي يافراشة​


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (26 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد روك يستاهل اكتر منكدة بكتير.
ونصيبه اكيد محفوظ له فى السماء*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اية دا اية دا اية دا

جاية تبع مين انتي

هههههههههه

لا روك خدها خلاص 

انسوااااااااااااا​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ممممممممممممم كسفتيني
هههههههههههههههه
خلاص بجد روك يستاهلها بجد ويستاهل اكتر من كدة كمان
ربنا يبارك خدمته
ويعوض تعب محبته خير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> ممممممممممممم كسفتيني
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> خلاص بجد روك يستاهلها بجد ويستاهل اكتر من كدة كمان
> ...




 مش كدا برضة :t30:​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*هههههههههههههه
يا بت روك شكله مش عايزهم
هاتيهملى وانا هسدد بيهم ديون مصر:smil12:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

لاء عايزهم اطلعي منها يا جيلان

ههههههههههه

و بعدين مصر ماتبقاش مصر من غير ديون

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

و كمان موبايل يا زعيم علشان الطقم يكمل​*​**




*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

لالالالالالالالالالالا
كدة اوفر العملية افورت اوى
انا خلاص هبوظ الكمبيوتر واللاب توب والموبايل وهاجى جنبكم هنا
هههههههه
مش معقول يافراشة
طب ارميلي زرار واحد بس اسيحه واشكله انا
بلاش كدة 
يالاهوس ياخراشي خلاص اخر برج طار​


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم لا حسد..


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا ياروك انا مش بحسد انا بقر بس​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

لا اصبري شوفي العربية اللي جايبهالوا

مرسيدس مرصعة بالماس

هههههههههههههههههههه






ها اية الخبار دلوقتي ؟​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا لا لو سمحتى يافراشة العربية دى من الماس دي بتاعتى جبتها من زمان فى المنتدى فى الصور علشان حد يشتريها وللاسف مكنش معاهم
يعنى هى حاليا بتاعتى
انتى ناوية تشطبيني ولا ايه؟​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

يا يارا مافيش مرة تدخلي على الموضوع بهدية في ايدك

اية البخل دا و كمان عايزة تاخدي عربيتة الجديدة

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ايه ده
كل ده لروك
احنا نفكهم و وزعى الزراير على الاعضاء بقى*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشي يافراشة هجيب هدية علشان ابادلها بحاجات تانى
دايما كسفانى كدة​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

*يلا وسع بسررررررعة*
*هديتي لماى روك*
*ومحدش ياخدها منه *
*يلا بقي هاتى يافراشة اللاب توب والموبايل وخدوا التي فى *


*-((اغلى تلفزيون في العالم))

أقدم لكم هذه الصورة عن أغلى تلفزيون في العالم وهو من تصنيع شركة LG الكورية ومقاس الشاشة هو 71 بوصة ومغلف بالكامل بالذهب من عيار 24 قيراط ، وقد تم إنتاج ألف تلفزيون فقط من هذا النوع .
*
*نقاوة الشاشة هي : 1920 * 1080 وهو مجهز بتقنية HDMI, SCART .

المهم السعر : سعر هذا التلفزيون هو 132000$ ( مائة وإثنان وثلاثون ألف دولار أمريكي )*


*

*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

لااااااااااااااااا

محدش ييجي جمب هدايا روك

انتوا بقا كمان هاتوا هدايا زي رتوت كدا​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

اهئ اهئ انا جبت اهه اغلى هدية فى العالم
اديني حاجة صغنونة كدة بقي يافراشة قبل ماتصرفى الهدايا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليكي يا يارا ايوة كدااااااااااا

مش هانتصرف فيهم دول خلاص بقوا من ممتلكات الزعيم​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

اى خودعة احنا عندنا كام روك يعنى​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

وسع بقي 
اوعوا من السكة
احلى عربية دهب لماى روك زعيمنا​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

وده قصر دهب كلنا معزومين فيه علشان تعرفوا انى حونينة




​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

ايوة كدا الطقم كمل بجد

كدا عايزين شوية بودي جاردات 

لحسن يتسرق​


----------



## emy (26 أغسطس 2008)

*اكيد طبعا روك يستاهل ويستاهل اكتر من كده*
*ربنا يباركك اخى*​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
شكلك انتى اللى هتاخديهم يا فراشة وتطيري​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*


y_a_r_a قال:



ههههههههههههههه
شكلك انتى اللى هتاخديهم يا فراشة وتطيري​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايون يا بت دى نصابة
بتقول انهم لروك عشن كله يجيب هدايا وفى الاخر تاخد الموضوع وتهرب على سويسرا30:*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ظالمني يا شريرين

هو روك حد يقدر ياخد منة حاجة من حجاتوا​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
مش انا بس اللى جاية عليكي يعنى يافراشة
الظاهر الكل بيحبك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

كل دا علشان جبت هدية لروك 

شريرين​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
من يومنا
هاتى الموبايل واللاب توب واحنا نسكت​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اة قولوا كدا بقى طمعانين في هدايا الراجل

طاب يكملوا معاة يوم طيب​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههه
ماهو مش موجود
اديهملنا لفة ونجيبهم تانى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اة بدام هترجحعهوم ماشي اوك

بس مافيناش الزوغان

هههههههههههه​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اكيد ياقمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

طيب كفاية كدا يالا هاتيهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههه
هو انا خدت منك حاجة؟
ايه ياربي ده؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

اية دا انتي لسا مختيش 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه
تؤتؤ هاتيهم يلا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

خديهم اهوة :gy0000:​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

العفووووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

*ضحكت عليكى واخدتهم
ابقى قابلينى30:*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههه
خدتهم قبلك وحطيتلك بدالهم فالصوا
ابقي اجري والحقيني​


----------



## جيلان (26 أغسطس 2008)

بس يا حرامية:t7:​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
اى خودعة
علشان تعرفى بس انى حونينة​


----------



## just member (26 أغسطس 2008)

*اهى دى الهداية ولا بلاش *
*بس فعلا*
*الغالى للغالى *
*صدقتى المقولة دى عليك يا روك يا غالى*​


----------



## mariam201097 (26 أغسطس 2008)

هدية جميلة خالصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أغسطس 2008)

*



الغالى للغالى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
حلوة المقولة دي عجبتني قوي​


----------

